# surveys



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi

We are going to buy a villa in portugal, does anyone know if it is worth having a survey on this and the cosr, we are moving near to silves

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

moebaj said:


> Hi
> 
> We are going to buy a villa in portugal, does anyone know if it is worth having a survey on this and the cosr, we are moving near to silves
> 
> Thank you in anticipation


Rather than having a survey I would engage the services of an INDEPENDENT Engineer (Structural) to check the standard of works.
Also the local council will have a Livre D`Obras which is available to inspect. Useful to check Concrete and Re-Bar as examples.
A survey will tell you a little bit but it is unlikely to be more than a cursory glance.

HTH

Rob


----------



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply

If a survey was done would they not be accountable if something went wrong?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Well in theory yes
In reality then you would have to spend a lot of time and money trying to get something rectified and/or compensation.

This is not a litigious culture and when the legal process starts it moves at all the pace of a glacier !!!!!

Rob


----------

